# Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013



## der_ollip (5. Juli 2013)

Hurra es ist wieder soweit.:s
Nach fast 350 Tagen ging es nun wieder los  - am 01.06. starteten wieder nach Südschweden an den Öresjön,  ca 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit südöstlich von Göteborg.
Wir fahren nun bereits seit 2008 an diesen wunderschönen ruhigen See fernab vom üblichen Angeltourismus. Hier beziehen wir dann mal wieder das FH vom Südschwedenfan. Vielen Dank Jürgen, das Haus ist wirklich wunderschön gelegen und der Angelsteg mit den beiden Booten ein Highlight was nicht oft angeboten wird. es macht einfach immer wieder Spaß und Freude hier Urlaub zuverbringen. 
Der See besteht aus zwei Bereichen jeweils 5 bzw. 8 km lang, welche durch eine kleine seichte Enge getrennt sind. 
Wenn man mal Boote auf dem See trifft sind es meistens
Schweden welche hier ihr Ferienhaus haben und in Göteborg leben. 
Wir (das sind meine Frau, unser Sohn und der Hund Mozart - ein Boarder Collie)  haben Freitags unser Auto gepackt. Dachkoffer gefüllt mit Angelutensilien, Bettwäsche und anderen Kleinigkeiten, im Kofferraum schnell noch die Kühlbox gefüllt mit Grillgut für die nächsten 14 Tage, drei Koffer rein und die Lebensmittel damit wir vor Ort nicht so oft einkaufen müssen. 
Das Echolot darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen - ein nützliches Gerät um schöne Stellen am Gewässer zu finden. 
Um 22 Uhr geht es dann endlich los - erstes Ziel Fehmarn, die Fähre Puttgarden - Rödby. Stau frei kommen wir morgens gegen 05:00 Uhr dort an, mit der nächsten Fähre geht es dann um 05:15 Uhr auf die 45 minütige Reise. Weiter durch Dänemark und über die Öresundbrücke nach Schweden.
Alle Tickets vorher im inet gebucht und bezahlt. 
Hurra wir sind endlich um 09:30 an unserem geliebten Ferienhaus angekommen.:vik: Bei strahlend blauem Himmel und angenehmen 23 Grad !!! Im Frühjahr hatte ich uns schon gedacht wir sitzen im Juni mit Handschuhen und Wollmützen hier. Man weiß ja nie wie lange es hier kalt bleibt. Aber was soll ich sagen - einfach nur genial das Wetter.
Schnell ein Blick auf den See und die gewohnte Umgebung und dann fix das Auto auspacken, damit der Sohnemann seine Freundin vom Flughafen Göteborg abholen kann. Für sie war auf der Hinreise kein Platz im Auto ;-)).
Nach einem Kaffe geht es ans auspacken und einräumen. Auf dem Rückweg vom Flughafen werden schnell die Angelerlaubnisscheine gekauft für ca 30€. 
Das Ferienhaus besteht aus 3 Schlafräumen für 6 Personen einer kleinen Küche mit Durchreiche zum Wohnzimmer und einem Esszimmer mit Blick auf den See. Es gibt eine Toilette und Dusche im Haus sowie auch eine weitere im Annex mit einer kleinen Werkstatt. Vom Haus aus geht es ca 100m  durch den kleinen Wald zum Bootssteg wo zwei hervorragende Aluboote mit Katamaranrumpf und 25PS Außenborder liegen. So ich werde nun den Reisebericht zur späten Stunde hier unterbrechen und in den nächsten Tagen fortsetzen. 
Dann gibt es auch Fangberichte und weitere Infos.
Ach ja, eins vorweg es war wieder ein klasse  Angelurlaub: ein schöner Hecht 117cm und ein Zander mit 75cm auf Köfi gefangen.


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

wohl wahr, wohl wahr... Petri zu den tollen Fängen! Die Größe ist uns im letzten Jahr leider verwehrt geblieben, werden aber im nächsten Jahr nochmal angreifen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Petri auch von mir  #6  !! 

So wie es sich anhört war euer Urlaub ein voller Erfolg :m .

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was du noch alles zu berichten hast.
Bin Anfang August im gleichen Haus und freu mich jetzt schon auf ein paar ruhige Tage mit Fischen , Bierchen und hoffentlich schönem Wetter.
Ja , das Haus vom Jürgen ist schon sehr gut und hat eine klasse Lage direkt oberhalb des See´s !! 

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## der_ollip (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Aha - ich sehe hier die Liebhaber des schönen Schwedenhauses
Ja es ist schon ein schöner Ort mit viel Fisch und Ruhe!

Also, dann folgt auch sogleich die versprochene Fortsetzung:#a
Während der letzten Urlaube hatten wir uns auf das Schleppen konzentriert, was aber eigentlich im Vergleich zum posen langweilig wirkt. Trotzdem bin ich am Samstag sofort mit dem Boot raus und habe mich an meine persönlichen Hotspots begeben - aber was soll ich sagen - kein Fisch da. Der Juni ist halt nicht wie der August. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich noch an meinen Liebligsschilfffeldern vorbei geschippert - aber auch die sind seltsamer weise geschrumpft. Das ist mir auch 2012 schon aufgefallen. Also ab nach Hause und vom Reisetag erholen. Am Sonntag ging es mit neuem Elan und Sonnenschein nach dem Frühstück zum Köfi angeln. Wir hatten leider die Maden daheim vergessen und in diesem Jahr hat uns auch kein Vorgänger welche zurückgelassen - dafür aber leckeres Dosenbier|supergri Ein Dank an die Österreicher hehe.
Es ist schon merkwürdig- der See verhält sich im Juni ganz anders als wir es bisher kannten - auch die Köfis waren sehr zurückhaltend. Dennoch konnten wir einige überzeugen auf den Wurm zu beißen und haben am Sonntagabend die Ruten am Steg ausgelegt. Im letzten Jahr haben wir in den frühen Morgenstunden 3 schöne 70iger Zander vorgefunden .
Außerdem wollten wir unsere neue Erungenschaft ausprobieren: Funkbißanzeiger von adalkra carpmatic. Die versprechen eine Reichweite von 150m, das ist so in etwa die Entwerfnung vom Steg zu Haus. Aber auch die blieben über Nacht ruhig. Während der 1. Woche des Urlaubes hatten wir keinen Erfolg am Steg. Montags ging es dann um 4 Uhr morgens raus an eine Felskante und ich konnte einige Friedfische am Ufer stehen sehen. Also treiben lassen und blinkern. Es dauerte auch nicht lange da schlugen die ersten Hechte zu! In der Zeit bis 7 Uhr gelang es mir 5 Burschen zwischen 40 und 65 zu überlisten, natürlich habe ich sie wieder zurück gesetzt. Die können ruhig größer werden und wer will schon so früh morgens Fische ausnehmen. In den nächsten Tagen bemühten wir uns um Maden, was allerdings schwierig war, da SKene -Järn keine hatte. Durch Zufall fanden wir dann diesen kleinen Laden in Kinna:  Marks Jakt - und -Fiskeshop https://www.facebook.com/wildboars.se
  Verkstadsgatan 3, Kinna, SE. +46 320 440 08 Klein aber gut sortiert und sehr hilfsbereit. Also war unser neuer Tagesablauf  Köfis fangen und abends nach dem Essen raus zu unserem Hotspot. Dort hat mein Sohn dann auch in Zwei Alleingängen ohne mich mitzunehmen diesen schönen Hecht und Zander gefangen. Wir hatten dort in der Zeit von 20 - 24 Uhr eigentlich immer bisse auch wenn wir nicht alle verwerten konnten und einige klevere Räuber nur einen Teil des Köfis verspeist haben. Aber ich habe das Poseangeln auf Raubfisch hier richtig genossen und ziehe es nun dem spinnen vor -es ist einfach ein Adrinalinkick wenn du auf dem Boot sitzt bei einem Bier beobachtest die Pose und dann ist sie kurz weg. Wenig später wird Schnur genommen und dann geht es los. Während unseres Urlaubes haben wir noch einige weitere Hechte und einen kleineren Zander gefangen. Die Hechte waren zwischen 40 und 85 cm und der Zander vielleicht 45 oder 50cm. In unser Truhe sind aber nur der gr. Zander und 3 große Hechte gelandet. Alle anderen schwimmen wieder im See und warten auf den nächsten Angler ;-)) 

Aber auch die andere Freizeit sollte nicht zu kurz kommen, also fuhren wir nach Göteborg und schlenderten dort ein wenig durch die schöne Stadt. Auf dem Rückweg war die Landstrasse durch einen Unfall voll gesperrt. Ich entschied mich nach Navi durch die Pampas zu fahren und habe wirklich geschwitzt - ob ich hier durchkomme oder nach 30min wieder umkehren muss. Wenn wir hier das abends gefahren wären, hätte es mich nicht gewundert  Elche zu treffen
Wir sind auf unbefestigten Wegen abseits der Dörfer mitten auf Wald und Feldwegen gefahren, durch Sackgassen - aber der Navi sagt das geht schon hehe. Der Schlagbaum war dann auch glücklicherweise oben und wir gelangen dann nach mehr als 30 minütiger Fahrt wieder auf unsere bekannte Landstrasse. ## Auch fuhren wir zweimal nach Gekas dem Rieseneinkaufzenter. Ein Ort mit 800 Einwohnern und einem Kaufhaus mit mit mehr als 60 Kassen - wahnsinn. Hier kann man nur unter der Woche hin und am besten bei gutem Wetter - bei schlechtem Wetter wird das ein Magnet sein. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gek%C3%A5s


Alles in allem war es ein klasse erholsamer Urlaub mit 12 Tagen Sonnenschein. Nur an den beiden letzten Tagen war es windig und hat etwas ( viel) geregnet. 

Der nächste Urlaub für 2014 ist bereits bei Jürgen gebucht und ich freue mich schon heute auf das Angelerlebnis.


----------



## daniel_ (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Vielen Dank für den tollen und informativen Bericht. Klingt nach einem gelungenen Urlaub.
Find es klasse das nach und nach doch noch ein paar Berichte eingestellt werden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## der_ollip (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Ralf,

na bis jetzt sieht das Wetter ja ganz gut aus. Ich drück Euch mal ganz fest die Daumen dass Ihr einen schönen Urlaub verbringen könnt. 
Berichte mal nach der Rückkehr wie es war und ob das Wasser wieder gestigen ist. Die Durchfahrt zum anderen See war wirklich recht flach geworden.
#:

Gruß Oliver


----------



## spüli (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Zusammen
Freut uns dass euch das Bier geschmeckt hat
Auch wir hatten eine traumhafte Woche 
Hatten 2 Neulinge dabei die weder Schweden noch Raubfisch Erfahrung hatten
Konnten aber ca. 45 Hechte und einen Zander landen
Obwohl es mehr Erhohlungsurlaub als Angeltour war
Sind so gegen 11:00 raus und um 19:00 wieder an Land gegangen
Kann nur sagen das Gesamtpaket(Boote+Haus)sind einfach nur perfekt
Da nimmt man auch gerne 1600km Anfahrt mit dem Auto in kauf
Schönen Dank an Jürgen noch mal
Pics folgen


----------



## irishpikehunter (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Toller Bericht!
Auch ich fahre alle 2 Jahre in Jürgens Haus, und ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!
Gratulation zum 117er!

Gruß

Dieter
<www.irishpikehunter.de>


----------



## der_ollip (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Moin Dieter,

ja das ist schon schön dort.
Habe gestern mit Jürgen geplaudert und über Irland geschnackt.
Das hat mich doch direkt veranlasst mir deine schöne Homepage anzuschauen.
Respekt |stolz: Das ist wirklich gut gemacht und mit vielen schönen Bildern ausgestattet. Damit machst du mich neugierig auf Irland. Ich überlege eventuell nächstes Jahr mit Jürgen mal eine Woche dort zu planen. 
Mal sehen was daraus wird.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## weserangler (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Interessierte können sich in meinem Album ebenfalls Bilder von dem See und Fischen am Öresjön anschauen - ich war letztes Jahr für zwei Wochen im Juni ebenfalls dort, allerdings in Bezug auf Raubfisch mit mäßigem Erfolg.

Gruß #h

weserangler


----------



## Südschwedenfan (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

weserangler

Tja Boris, es ist halt nicht jedes Jahr gleich gut.!

Aber das viele und vor allen Dingen auch grosse drin sind,
wurde dieses Jahr gezeigt.

Mein freund der Irishpikehunter, hatte in der ersten Woche seines Urlaubs oft mit schwierigen Wetterverhältnissen und wenig Fisch zu tun, in der 2. Woche hat`s dann gebrummt.!!

c'est la vie

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

richtig Jürgen, richtig...


----------



## spüli (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo
Nach gewonnen CL Finale konnte es losgehen
Hatten einige Hechte zwischen 70 und 80 mit Kampfspuren
und die Brachse hat auf DAm-Effzet gebissen


----------



## loete1970 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

#6
Könnte Jürgen doch immer so dekorieren


----------



## Südschwedenfan (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Dirk;

Habe ich kein Problem mit, häng die Fahne auf und sie bleibt hängen.!!!
Auch wenn viele den Verein hassen, von Nix kommt Nix!!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

So Jürgen , geht gar nicht |abgelehn !!
Da muss ich doch glatt überlegen meinen Urlaub zu stornieren !!
Oder ich schneid sie in passende Stücke , brauch dann auch kein Klopapier mitbringen  !

Ne schöne Schwedenfahne wäre ja OK aber so eine .....   #d  !
-
Gruß von einem " Nicht-Bayern-Fan "


----------



## spüli (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

jungs ruhig bleiben
ist nur eine decke und schon wieder bei
uns in österreich in sicherheit


----------



## Südschwedenfan (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Ralf, bleib ruhig, die Fahne ist mitlerweile wieder in Östereich.!!!

Der Oliver wird auch keine aufhängen und die Fahne auf der Terrasse ist blau mit nem gelben Kreuz.

Und wenn schon ne Fahne, dann vom Bier.!!!

Gruss von einem WM u. EM gucker, ohne Bundesliga-Lieblingsverein.!!

Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Na Jung´s , geht doch   !!!

Ein bißchen Spaß muss doch sein  !!
Und stimmt Jürgen , das mit der Bierfahne geht OK so #g !

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## noci1971 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hört sich klasse an.
Fahre im Oktober an den Öresjön freue mich schon sehr drauf.
Eine Frage zum angeln am See.
Wieviele Ruten darf ich am see verwenden.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

noci1971

Du darfst mit drei Ruten Angeln.

Wie lange bleibst Du.?
Wenn Du zwei Wochen Urlaub machst, nimm eine Saisonkarte,
die ist billiger als 2 X eine Woche.

Vieleicht bin ich im Oktober auch nochmal oben, in welcher Ecke
machst Du Urlaub.?

Jürgen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Ralf;

Hier nochmal was zum Appetit machen.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Und hier,

" Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in Nacken"

Jürgen


----------



## der_ollip (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

#6 Hehe, was so ein Stück Stoff doch alles auslösen kann 
Da verzichten tatsächlich gestandene Angler auf den Urlaub #r Kleiner Scherz. 
In der Politik würde man sagen wir haben ein Thema für die Sommerpause gefunden.
Da scheiden sich bekanntlich die Geister und es bietet sich doch eine Gelegenheit nächstes Jahr noch schönere Fotos zu knippsen.

Also auf der Erlaubniskarte steht: 3 spön will heißen 3 Ruten pro Karte. Ich habe mal die Karte hochgeladen - Übersetzung folgt eventuel noch. Gös ist der geliebte Zander und Öring wird soweit ich es gefunden habe mit Forelle übesetzt, Älen ist dann noch der Aal.

Petri Heil


----------



## der_ollip (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

@noci1971
Die Saisonkarte 1.5 bis 31.10. kostet 250 Kronen
Das ist, wie Jürgen schon sagte günstiger als 2 x eine Wochenkarte zu kaufen.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## noci1971 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo 
Danke für die Infos.
Ich bleibe 9 tage. Am 4.10.gehts los.
Die Lage:6 km außerhalb des Kirchdorfs Torestorp.
ziemlich mittig (östlich) wenn man auf die Karte schaut.
Könnte mir einer Tipps,Tricks,fische,senken und kleine köderfischreusen aufstellen, usw. geben.Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
gruss noci1971


----------



## Südschwedenfan (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

noci1971

Dazu müsste man wissen:

1. Hast Du ein Boot mit Motor zur Verfügung? (PS ?)
(Der See kann nähmlich ganz schön ruppig werden und dann wird es ohne Motor oder mit z.B. 2 PS mulmig.!!)
2. Kannst Du einen Angelsteg nutzen.?
( Vom Ufer, kommst Du an die guten Angelplätze schlecht ran,
vom Steg aus kannst Du Senken, Reuse auswerfen und Köfi`s fangen.)
Sollte kein zum Haus gehörender Steg vorhanden sein, kannst 
 Du die öffentlichen Bade-Stege am " Mos-Strand " nutzen ( in der nähe vom Campingplatz "Hanatorp" mit Slipanlage!)
Ausserhalb der Badesaison sind die Stege recht einsam, weiss aber nicht genau, wann die Kommune die Dinger vor dem Winter aus dem Wasser holt.

Jürgen


----------



## noci1971 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Danke Jürgen
Boot ist vorhanden
4 ps Motor auch.
Echolot,Bootsrutenhalter muss ich mir ausleihen.Möchte gerne mal das schleppen ausprobieren (nicht nur).Hab schon viel darüber gelesen.(Paravan,Sideplaner,usw.) Bin aber für tipps und Ratschläge offen und dankbar.
Ein Steg ist glaube auch vorhanden (kann mann schlecht erkennen,google maps).
ps:War leztes jahr am Såganässjön nahe Almhult.Wahr nicht einfach zu Befischen,haben aber trotzdem gut gefangen.ca.20 hechte von 25-90cm.Barsche viele,grösster 43cm und weissfisch.das kuriose war für mich,denn 90iger Hecht fing ich auf totem köfi.morgens ca.8.00 uhr.Die anderen Räuber fingen wir überwiegend mit Spinner.Verluste gab es auch,
durch viele Hänger.
2 Hechte wurden von uns in 8 tagen verzehrt.Der Rest,auch der grosse Barsch schwimmt wieder im See.
Ich halte nichts vom sogenanten FILET ANGELN.
Kenne viele Leute die nicht so denken.   
SCHADE.


gruss noci1971


----------



## der_ollip (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo noci1971,

es gibt am See einige Feuerstellen / Badeplätze mit Unterstand. Sie sind teilweise auch von Ufer bzw. der Strasse aus zugänglich. Falls dein Anlegesteg zu weit weg ist wäre das vielleicht noch eine Option. An einigen Stellen ist nämlich neben dem Badeplatz eine Felswand und dort kann man schön mit Köfis auf Raubfisch angeln. GoogleMaps ist da sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
Und die Philosophie catch and release ist  auch löblich#6
So machen wir das auch immer - nur mitnehmen was abends mal gegessen wird und vielleicht auch mal ein Zander für die Tante daheim und der Rest kommt zurück und darf wieder rauben. 

gruss oliver


----------



## noci1971 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Oliver
Danke für deine Tipps.
Schön das es Angler gibt, die nach dem Catch and Release System ihrem Hobby nachgehen.

gruss noci1971


----------



## Südschwedenfan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Oliver;

Habe versucht Dir diesen Artikel per Mail zu schicken.
(Zeigt Fehlermeldung!!)

Er bestätigt Deine Erfahrung vom Juni.

http://www.classycatchers.de/basics-artikel-raubfisch/natur-pur-hechtangeln-mit-naturkodern

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Ralf;

Habe mir bei  www.wetter.com  mal Dein Reisewetter angesehen.

Da liegst Du bei 23-26° !!

Das heisst für Dich, morgens früh raus und die Abende ( Nächte )
um die Ohren schlagen.

Der Vorteil bei dem Wetter ist, dass Bier schmeckt so richtig gut.!!!

Bei wetter.com,   Torestorp SE eingeben.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## der_ollip (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Jürgen, 

der Artikel ist angekommen trotz Fehlermeldung . Danke schön. 
Ja das ist ein interessanter Artikel und manch 
Angler sieht sich bestätigt!

Gruß Olli


----------



## loete1970 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*



> Der Vorteil bei dem Wetter ist, dass Bier schmeckt so richtig gut.!!!



tz, tz, tz Jürgen, Du denkst aber auch nur an das Bier...#d


----------



## Südschwedenfan (8. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo Dirk;

Das stimmt garnicht.!!!!!:r

Ein guter Obstler sollte schon dabei sein.:vik:

Natürlich nicht auf`em Boot.!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hej , hej liebe Schwedenfans!
Sind leider wieder zurück aus dem Wunderschönen Schweden.
Wetter war super ( nur ein Tag Regen , ansonsten viel Sonne ) und auch alles andere wie Haus und Boote haben gepasst .
Kann man nur weiterempfehlen !
Angeltechnisch war es eher bescheiden , aber das war nicht viel anders zu erwarten.Bei 22 Grad Wassertemperatur ist schwimmen auch mal schön  !
Einige kleinere Hechte bis 75cm und Zander bis 65cm waren unsere eher bescheidene Ausbeute.War auch nur jeweils ein paar Stunden Abends mit meiner Frau unterwegs um meinem Hobby zu frönen . Die Fische standen ausschliesslich in den tiefen Bereichen ab 8m abwärts und auch nur dort haben wir gefangen.Als erfolgreiche Köder haben sich der Deep Tail Dancer von Rapala und der Stunner von Strike Pro erwiesen.
Wie immer in Schweden war es Erholung pur und einige wunderschöne Sonnenuntergänge haben wir auch entweder auf dem Boot oder vom Steg aus genossen.
Hätte glatt noch eine Woche dran hängen können :c.


----------



## loete1970 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Moin Ralf,

prima das Du einen kurzen Bericht reingestellt hast. Sah ja nach sensationellen Wetter aus!
Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## FF1980 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Hallo, hab mal eine frage ! Könnte viell. Jemand der hier schon erfolgreich beim Fischen war den ein oder anderen Hotspot nennen ! Barsche und rotaugen haben wir schon gut gefangen ! Auch Hecht sind auf dem Echolot einige zu sehen ! Nur beissen mögen sie nicht ! Von köderfisch über gummifische und wobbler haben wir alles probiert ! Sind jetzt noch eine Woche hier und über jeden Tipp dankbar  ! Kg Grüße aus Schweden Frank und Ann - Christin


----------



## silviomopp (18. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage , zu den kosten . Anreise mit PKW , also ..unterkunft ca. 550 euro 
Fähre hin und rück 166 euro 
Spritgeld ca 300 euro hin und rück 
..aber was zahle ich noch ? Motor für´s Boot ca 60 euro , verpflegung selber , mit 3 -4 Personen muß ich p.P noch etwa ....? wieviel rechnen ??


----------



## loete1970 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Bootsmiete mit Motor ca. € 200-250, Angelerlaubnisschein ca. € 10, evtl. Strom-/Heizungskosten (nach Verbrauch). Verpflegung (inkl. Getränke) ist schwierig zu beziffern. Wir nehmen fast alles mit und liegen hier bei ca. € 70 und müssen max. 1 x noch zum Einkaufen, so dass wir mehr Zeit für das Angeln haben...:m


----------



## silviomopp (19. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Ja Danke , da hab ich ja schon gut gerechnet , weil viele sagten , das es teuer ist in Schweden , aber wenn man alles mitnimmt ist es doch garnicht so .


----------



## loete1970 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Es stimmt nicht, dass die Lebensmittel in Schweden viel teurer sind. Spirituosen ja, Lebensmittel liegen im Bereich wie in Deutschland, nur das Brot ist nicht so toll in Schweden. Du findest (meist) überall einen Lidl oder ICA-Markt. Manchmal ist das ganze Mitgeschleppe schon nervig, da einiges an Ladevolumen verbraucht wird. Aber unser "Chefkoch" schwört auf den Lebensmittel-Import...#c


----------



## der_ollip (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Also wir nehmen meist das Fleisch / Grillgut von daheim mit.
Für die ersten Tage reicht der Vorrat dann auch noch und der rest wird vor Ort im Lidl oder Willys gekauft - ist vielleicht 10% teuerer als zu hause aber es ist ja auch Urlaub.
Ich findee das schwedische Brot manchmal sehr lecker ( wenn Du es nicht zu häufig ist ;-)) ) Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist halt nur das Graubrot süß schmeckt.
Ich habe dieses Jahr in Göteborg getrocknetes Elchfleisch gekauft - einfach genial zum knabern!
Lediglich Alkohol sollte man doch importieren.


----------



## silviomopp (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Danke , da wir ja nur zu 2 fahren und auch nur für eine Woche sollte das ja mit der Verpflegung kein Problem sein . 
Andere Frage hab ich noch : Ich suche noch in Südschweden etwas für Hecht und Zander ende Mai , da ich von Aachen aus fahre , sollte es im Radius von 1200 km liegen , einfache Unterkunft für 2 Mann . Hier steht ja soviel im Forum , da verliert man schon mal die Lust , alles zu lesen ,aber das Land soll ja unwahrscheinlich schön sein .


----------



## Schwedenpeter (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Danke , da wir ja nur zu 2 fahren und auch nur für eine Woche sollte das ja mit der Verpflegung kein Problem sein .
> Andere Frage hab ich noch : Ich suche noch in Südschweden etwas für Hecht und Zander ende Mai , da ich von Aachen aus fahre , sollte es im Radius von 1200 km liegen , einfache Unterkunft für 2 Mann . Hier steht ja soviel im Forum , da verliert man schon mal die Lust , alles zu lesen ,aber das Land soll ja unwahrscheinlich schön sein .


 

Hej,

zuerst einmal zu deiner Frage nach Gegend für Hecht und Zander:
Hechte sind die Dauerfische in Schweden, findest du eigentlich überall, der Zander gewinnt aktuell immer mehr Beliebtheit, da solltest du dir aber ein paar Tipps geben lassen, ich selber gehe nicht gezielt auf Zander und kann da nicht helfen.

Bei Hecht wäre die Frage was du möchtest:
Ruhiges Ansitzangeln, dann solltest du ein Häuschen direkt am See nehmen, gibt es viele von; aktives Spinnfischen würde dir sogar die Möglichkeit bieten auf den Schären (Achtung, Boot müsste dann sein, kann gemietet werden) zu angeln, ganz andere Erfahrung dort.

Zu den Preisen: Meine Frau und ich nehmen keine Lebensmittel mit, lediglich ein paar Flachmänner, die ich unseren Nachbarn anbieten kann - hilft übrigens auch bei Anglern und entlockt den Einheimischen manche Hot Spots ;-)

Das Fleisch ist sehr gut in Schweden, eine sehr gute Qualität und nicht bedeutend teurer als bei uns, das Brot ist weich, ich liebe es jedoch, die Butter i.d.R. salzig, ebenfalls Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kartoffeln, Eier usw. ist wie bei uns.

Möchtest du günstig kaufen, dann wähle MAXI Ica (i.d.R. günstiger als die kleinen ICA Märkte), wenn in deiner Nähe, dann empfehlenswert Willys, Lidl soll auch günstig sein, aber ich fahre nicht nach Schweden um bei Lidl zu kaufen |kopfkrat

Viel Spaß

Peter


----------



## silviomopp (20. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Danke Peter , sehr hilfreich , jetzt kann ich ja schon einiges Eingrenzen .. ich suche mal ein paar Ziele aus und melde mich nochmal ..

Danke und Petri #6


----------



## silviomopp (22. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Noch eine Frage hätte ich : Ist es ratsam , die Fähre vorher zu buchen oder geht das Problemlos im Hafen ? Wir fahren am 31.5.2014 in die nähe von Jönköpping , 1 Pkw , 2 erwachsene ..


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*

Fähre brauchst du nicht vorher buchen , geht einfach so im Hafen . Dann brauchst du auch nicht zu einer festen Zeit im Hafen zu sein.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (23. August 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub Südschweden am Öresjön 2013*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hätte ich : Ist es ratsam , die Fähre vorher zu buchen oder geht das Problemlos im Hafen ? Wir fahren am 31.5.2014 in die nähe von Jönköpping , 1 Pkw , 2 erwachsene ..


 

Ich schicke dir eine Mail, ich hatte dort einmal Urlaub gemacht. Der Link beinhaltet meinen damaligen Urlaubsbericht

Petri

Peter


----------

